# Air conditioning service - necessary?



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I am being left messages by Audi reminding me about my air con service that is due. My TTS is 2 years old and I do not use the air con much. Does the air con really need servicing every 2 years, I suspect a few filters are changed? Does this have to be done at an Audi dealer and how often should the air con need servicing?


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

ademanuele said:


> I am being left messages by Audi reminding me about my air con service that is due. My TTS is 2 years old and I do not use the air con much. Does the air con really need servicing every 2 years, I suspect a few filters are changed? Does this have to be done at an Audi dealer and how often should the air con need servicing?


Hi,
Actually - yours is more likely to need a service - as you don't use it much!
The seals on aircon are kept tight by the oil that circulates along with the gas.
If the system is not used frequently the seals can dry out, shrink and this leads to gas leaks.
A service therefore checks gas levels, recharges it, tests the system and can include a clean and debug of the air vent system inside the car (to remove the mould that causes bad smells and is not good to breathe in).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Steve2017TTS said:


> ademanuele said:
> 
> 
> > I am being left messages by Audi reminding me about my air con service that is due. My TTS is 2 years old and I do not use the air con much. Does the air con really need servicing every 2 years, I suspect a few filters are changed? Does this have to be done at an Audi dealer and how often should the air con need servicing?
> ...


Good advice, take note.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Actually, not using your aircon is considered worse for it than using it regularly (once a week is usually recommended). Regular use keeps parts moving and the system lubricated (lubrication is included in coolant) and stops seals and joints from drying out and subsequent loss of coolant.

I believe all the service involves is a topup of the refrigerant? This can be done cheaper elsewhere.

Personally I tend to wait until the efficiency of my aircon is reduced, and then get it done. My climate control is never off and do 10-12k annually, so aircon is well used. Have always declined the official Audi service.

MK1 went for 10 years or so (admittedly after which it had lost most of its coolant - but it was a second car by this point) without a servivice, and was fine again once topped up at a local independent. Has since been topped up again 5 years later.
MK2 went for 7 years (before being sold), and was still working adequately when sold. Probably could have benefitted from a topup at this point, and would have done that had I been keeping the car. 
Not had MK3 long enough (6 months).

It's also worth remembering that turning on your aircon is well worth it when demisting - even if the outside temp doesn't justify it - as the conditioned air is dehumidified by the cooling process and so rapidly assists demisting the interior. Much more efficient than heater or blowers alone.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As long as it's used frequently & pollen filter replaced regularly wait until it stops blowing cold air, then get it serviced.
Hoggy.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Its worth doing at 2 yrs old but annoying its not part of a service.I have had similar phone calls wanting £99 but after telling them my car was only serviced a few weeks ago they offered to do it for £49.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 16 years from new, A/C not serviced & still blows very cold.
Don't waste money getting it "serviced" every couple of years.
If it ain't broke don't fix it.
Hoggy.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, 16 years from new, A/C not serviced & still blows very cold.
> Don't waste money getting it "serviced" every couple of years.
> If it ain't broke don't fix it.
> Hoggy.


Again sensible advice which works.


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

I agree with using air con all year round. Then you never get misted up windows in winter.

I'd like to check the pollen/dust filter occasionally. Where is it on the Mk3? Is cleaning or replacing it a DIY job?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yes, I use A/C all the time and therefore agree with the sentiments of not putting money unnecessarily in the dealer's pocket.

From looking at the parts diagram, the pollen filter is up under the dashboard on the passenger side, same as the Mk2 which was easy to change. I haven't actually physically looked at the Mk3 though.

There will be a finishing cover held by a couple of wing screws. Once that is off there's an oblong cover that you slide sideways to remove. Then pull the filter straight down.

From the parts list it looks similar if not identical to the Mk2. The part number is 1K2819653B- which is common to many, many VAG cars. Loads on ebay between £10 and £15.

Always renew it though as it has an activated charcoal element to it.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

brittan said:


> Yes, I use A/C all the time and therefore agree with the sentiments of not putting money unnecessarily in the dealer's pocket.
> 
> From looking at the parts diagram, the pollen filter is up under the dashboard on the passenger side, same as the Mk2 which was easy to change. I haven't actually physically looked at the Mk3 though.
> 
> ...


The pollen filter is normally changed though on a service, is it not? Cars without AC (not many around these days) still have pollen filters. I think the main thing is the treatment of chemicals fed through the ducts that deals with bacteria and mould build up in AC systems.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

jonstatt said:


> The pollen filter is normally changed though on a service, is it not?


It can be done during a service but AFAIK only at extra cost. See: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1328826


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

brittan said:


> Yes, I use A/C all the time and therefore agree with the sentiments of not putting money unnecessarily in the dealer's pocket.
> 
> From looking at the parts diagram, the pollen filter is up under the dashboard on the passenger side, same as the Mk2 which was easy to change. I haven't actually physically looked at the Mk3 though.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your informative reply. I'll look into it


----------



## Foxdie (Sep 6, 2021)

Like any other appliance or machine, if it’s not working correctly and is costing you money, it should be repaired or replaced. But when it comes to A/C systems, many people don’t give the machines enough attention because they believe they can get by with less than ideal systems. This can be dangerous as you may not notice if your A/C system starts leaking or you start spending more on it instead of using less. For this reason, I advise you to get a good chemical wash of your A/C. In this way, it will work much better and will live longer.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

I maybe wouldn't get it done every 2/3 years if you use the system almost daily, but... if the refrigerant level drops the compressor has to work harder, so just because you are still getting cold air doesn't mean you should leave it until it blows warm. I personally would do it every 3/4 years as you should get a printout of the gas and oil %age removed and added on a recharge so some idea of how much it has lost.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No service for 20 years in TT & 8 years in VXR & still blows cold.
If it ain't broke don't fix it.
Hoggy.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, No service for 20 years in TT & 8 years in VXR & still blows cold.
> If it ain't broke don't fix it.
> Hoggy.


True that. Manufacturers these days recommend you change this yearly and some times every 6 months.
Bosch "recommends" in few of their promotional materials to change wiper every 6 months!
Hello! Where do you live that the environment is so harsh on wipers? Jupiter during meteor storms?


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

And despite all their blurb about tests, checking, etc., the work most likely to be actually done will be to chuck a can of aircon cleaner into the footwell and walk away.

https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/go4-auto ... -552777691


----------

